# Mint 9 freeze on updates/torrents



## hellrazor (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah, I've only had the problem when I'm downloading updates (not when I'm installing them) and downloading torrents (not from HTTP downloads). It isn't right away, I usually get 2 or 3 updates downloaded or a bit of the way through torrents and then *magic* it freezes itself, but it seems to pretty reliably lock everything up. Any ideas? I've checked RAM, and it seems good, the only thing I can think of is my network card drivers (it's perfect-ish on Windows).


----------

